# Need me a herp



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I was originally going to snag a fahaka and a midas, but I think I'll just stick to the midas and sell my pygos. That'll leave me with an available 60g glass tank that I may consider using for a terrarium. I've looked at all the smaller exotic pets and have considered everything from sugar sliders to scorpions. I think I wanna try out a pair of bearded dragons.

Main question is, does anyone have pics of their terrarium setups so I can get a glimpse of how I should decorate the tank?

Oh yeah, and how can I sex them as juveniles and adults? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

For a setup just make a desert enviroment with pleanty of caves and stuff. This is the best i can find right now.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

This is a male.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

This is a female.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Never mind i made it bigger.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

here is one, although it lacks a cave to hide in.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks folks. i assume they prefer open light as opposed to much cover.


----------

